# Venice or Grande Isle



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Which is easier access for fishing the Lump? I have been to venice on a charter pre katrina in february- and know how the fog is. I want to take my own boat this feb, but I am a little concerned about running the river for the first time. I have radar, so that's no big deal, but was wondering how the run from Grande Isle is? What about accomidations in Grande Isle etc... All info will be appreciated.

john


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Venice and Grand Isle are almost the same totaldistance from the lump. Venice has the river, which is calm but alot of times foggy, and Grand Isle has more open water with less fog.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

According to T-Cat Grande Isle is bettermore open water and like stated in the other post when the fog sets in youcannot see a foot in front of your face . Scary with all the traffic going up & down the river .


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Just stay away from the loop! :banghead:banghead

In Fourchon you can rent a "cabin" for around $50 a night and the store has basic supplies but if you want to eat out your options are sorta slim. The service station up the road has a little cafe and pizza or you can drive up to Leeville to the Leeville Seafood House. If it is too rough to go out buy you some shrimp and fish off the dock with spinning rods and hang on for huge black drum and reds. If all else fails you can get tanked up at Charlies Money there on the dock.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We have a trip planned at the end of this month 28 dec till 1 jan.We are going to trailer RECESS over.The house ( or cabin) rents for 150 a night with a ramp fee of 10.00.Bring what you want to eat not much there but a small mini store.The fog has not been bad at the end of dec. and mid jan. in the past.Hope that holds true for this year.Venice is were we are staying. Feb and March seem to have lots of fog days with some impossable to get out.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Just stay away from the loop!







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

What is the loop???? 

Are the cabins as good in Grand Isle as in Venice? How much farther of a drive is Grande isle than Venice? I think Grand Isle is gonna be safer for me during this time of year. Though I plan on staying in Venice during the summer. I can learn the river then.

thanks, john


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The drawback to GI is if it is rough you havea longer run in the gulf.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Out of Grand Isle or Port Fourchon you will have to steer clear of the Loop. The Loop is a fuel platform station that has a Fast Frigate with .50 Caliber machine guns for protection and will not let you within 2 miles of the platform. I am not sure of the co-ordinates so maybe someone else can post them, trust me they will run you down and check you out. :banghead

As far cabins if you are staying at the docks dont expect much. It is pretty much a room with a bed and a bathroom. There are houses available but plan to pay top dollar. I belive Venice is about an hour further.


----------



## SpotNTails (Dec 10, 2007)

The coordinates for the LOOP are 28 53 114 / 90 01 504. Just remember to stay at least 2 miles away,or you will have vistors..really fast..

As far as the distance goes, it's about the same distance from Grand Isle or Venice. It's really your preference, a ride in the rough open water or calm foggy ride down the river. If you choose Venice and the wind is right, I would recommend Tiger Pass. It will be a shorter trip.

Radio channels to monitor in Venice will keep changing until you hit open water. Channel 13 is used in the passes.(Tiger, Red, Tante Phine, and the Jump). Channel 67 in the Mississippi and Southwest Pass. Channel 16 for Coast Guard and any type of Distress. ( The larger vessels will monitor channel 16 full time) And of course channel 68 once you clear the passes for your Recreational Chatter. As you can tell, it pays to have 2 VHF's when running the River!

Good Luck and Tight Lines...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

SpotnTails- thanks for the good info- that's what I'm lookin for. I think it will be GI this time. We will save Venice for our summer rig diving trips. It seems like too much to worry about with the fog, vhf, navigation through new waterways (to us). I will save that for later, and then plot it on my electronics. Maybe venice next February.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say Venice. Winter weather can get rough as we all know in the Gulf. If it's clear, you can run all the way down the river to SW pass and only have a very short trip out to the Lump. If fog is in, you can run Tiger Pass which is well marked and easy to get out of from Venice Marina. Nice cabins for a reasonable price as well.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've only fished out of Venice a few times but out of Fouchon/GI alot. I know enough to know I'm not very comfortable with going down the Miss like alot of guys are. Going out of Fouchon is I think about10-12 mi further andall opendeep water with no where near the hazards of Venice.

I thought the LOOP bubble was 5 miles and not 2 but I could be wrong. I do know the first time Ifound it, I was farther than 2 miles and still had a gun boat in front of us.

Just an FYI, for the origianal question, LOOP (Louisiana Offshore Oil Platform) is a National Asset/Oil Depot and you will normally see several large oil tanker anchored up there. Occasionally, if there aren't many tanker, you can call LOOP Radar on channel 16 and request permission to transit the area. Sometimes they will approve it sometimes not.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Grand Isle for sure, especially if you are not very familiar with running the river in the fog.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Grande isle is safer with the fog but chances are you are going to get a butt whuppin on the way to the lump. Average seas are 3-4 foot chop and grande isle as 3 times as much open water as venice does.


----------

